# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Researching User Experience with 3D printing

## 3DprintingAU

Hi all,
I'm sharing a survey that I've been trying to circulate for some research I'm doing on how people use 3D printers. If you could take it I'd really appreciate it, and I'll be sure to share the results.
3dprintingsurvey.weebly.com

----------


## jdkeenan

Hey,
Great survey!
We made a survey more focused on the 3D printing experience. We hope to fix some of the problems in our lab and are trying to get a better idea of what problems 3D printers run into.
http://goo.gl/forms/NYnBZTR9jE

Thanks,
Justin K.

----------

